# 2006 Xtrail SE recalls



## BlackseX (Feb 24, 2009)

Hello Nissan fam...

I just picked up an Xtrail and was curious to know if any recalls were put out or anything mechanical I should be concerned about.

Any and all help is much appreciated.

BlackseX


----------



## Henry ROOT (Nov 25, 2006)

*Recalls*

VOSA UK have this:

VOSA - Vehicle Recalls ?

Hr.


----------



## Xtrailguy (Mar 9, 2006)

I've owned my 2005 Xtrail since 04 and I never had any recalls (here in Canada).


----------



## Rockford (Jan 28, 2005)

BlackseX said:


> I just picked up an Xtrail and was curious to know if any recalls were put out or anything mechanical I should be concerned about.


Luckily there aren't any (that I know of, at least) but shouldn't you have checked before you purchased? I'd never buy a vehicle -especially used - before doing some research.


----------



## BlackseX (Feb 24, 2009)

I did do my homework on this truck. The x-trails in general are solid and well-made, I think I'm just being overly cautious/peranoid.

Thanks again for all the help. I look forward to the many years of x-trailin'...


----------

